
Finding God Video Contest - dhale16
http://proofpositive.com/contests/finding-god-video-contest/
======
dhale16
Submit your video that answers the question: “Where do you find God?” Loyola
Press invites your students to share where they experience God’s presence in
their everyday lives by submitting a short 30-second to 2-minute video that
answers the question: Where do you find God?

~~~
sdgfdgf424534
Whereever people feel the need for more answers than they currently have.

